# Testing Honda HSS655HTS vs Yamaha YT660 (US name YT624)



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Fun to test a small 77 kg Honda vs a larger 118 kg Yamaha.


The Honda is very easy to manouver and easy to spin around but otherwise, the Yamaha is the superior machine with better traction and Hydro drive. More comparable to the Honda HSS760 (HSS724 in the US)


Both machine did the job. Love that Yamaha!!


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

Looking good! I didn't even know Yamaha made snowblowers until I joined this forum a few days ago.

The handlebars look really tall on the Honda compared to the Yamaha. Which one feels more comfortable?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Fun to test a small 77 kg Honda vs a larger 118 kg Yamaha.
> 
> 
> The Honda is very easy to manouver and easy to spin around but otherwise, the Yamaha is the superior machine with better traction and Hydro drive. More comparable to the Honda HSS760 (HSS724 in the US)
> ...


Stay away from those Yamaha's! :grin: When you get ready, I'm sure a new Signature Pro will do the trick.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Stay away from those Yamaha's! :grin: When you get ready, I'm sure a new Signature Pro will do the trick.



You bet:smile2:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wouldn't trade my Yamaha for any other but my neighbor would....

He'd trade his Honda 928 anytime for my Yamaha 624, he tells me every time he has a chance as he struggles with his machine and sees me strolling with mine. That devil's face should be blue. :devil:


----------

